

Health care law's hidden tax change to launch 1099 avalanche - hga
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/05/smallbusiness/1099_health_care_tax_change/?hpt=C2

======
hga
Previously people had asked for a more ... mainstream source about this
onerous change.

Note that collecting the info necessary to send out these 1099s is going to
cost a _lot_ (e.g. you need the recipients Tax Identification Number
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_identification_number>).

Lots of commentary at the TaxProf Blog
[http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2010/05/cnn-
health.h...](http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2010/05/cnn-health.html)

